# Diablo 2 unter Vista



## Rigi (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Diablo liegt im Bücherregal in einem Goldrahmen (ok ich gebs zu, es liegt im staubigen kalten Keller) und ich wollte es mal wieder ausgraben.

LEIDER habe ich auf meinem Laptop nur Vista laufen und kein XP :-(

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Diablo 2 auch unter Vista läuft?

Gruß


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juni 2008)

Müsste klappen, hab Warcraft3 auch auf Vista, und war ja auch schon lange vor Vista da und es klappt wunderbar, wieso nicht auch bei Diablo 2?


----------



## Céraa (30. Juni 2008)

glaub schon,
n kollege hat auch vista auf seinem rechner und mit dem spiel ich manchmal zusammen online.


----------



## tzwen (30. Juni 2008)

Probiern geht über studiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgli (30. Juni 2008)

Ja ich spiele es unter Vista - musste aber übers CD-Menu starten, direkte Verknüpfung geht irgendwie nicht auch wenns auf Kompatibel gestellt ist. Viel Spaß beim zocken...ich habe es auch wieder ausgepackt =)


----------



## Alwina (30. Juni 2008)

Vista 32-bit Problemlos auch mit direkter Verknüpfung


----------



## böseee (30. Juni 2008)

jap bei mir klappts auch super


----------



## Phyraxos (1. Juli 2008)

Hasgli schrieb:


> Ja ich spiele es unter Vista - musste aber übers CD-Menu starten, direkte Verknüpfung geht irgendwie nicht auch wenns auf Kompatibel gestellt ist. Viel Spaß beim zocken...ich habe es auch wieder ausgepackt =)



Durch den relativ neuen offiziellen No-CD Patch auch nicht mehr nötig :=)
Hab auch Vista, klappt einwandfrei!


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

Kompatibilitätsmodus für Windows XP (SP2) aktivieren und eventuell noch Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren, dann sollte es klappen!


----------



## Ash1983 (1. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Windows Vista, hab D2 installiert, dann die *.exe im Kompatibilitätsmodus Windows XP ausführen lassen. Erst passierte gar nichts, nach 3 Minuten startete plötzlich das Spiel und war ganz normal spielbar. Genauso ist es auch jedesmal reproduzierbar.


----------



## 5unRic3 (1. Juli 2008)

also bei mir gehts perfekt auch sogar ohne kompatibilitätsmodus


----------



## HerzogKraut (1. Juli 2008)

funktioniert bestens, keine Sorge!


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (2. Juli 2008)

Phyraxos schrieb:


> Durch den relativ neuen offiziellen No-CD Patch auch nicht mehr nötig :=)
> Hab auch Vista, klappt einwandfrei!


wo gibts den den?


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (2. Juli 2008)

.:Vodoo:. schrieb:


> wo gibts den den?


 lad dir den neusten patch 1.12a runter dann haste den officiellen NO-CD.

Übrigens bei mir lief D2 unter Vista Ultimate 64Bit erst mit SP1 und ab version 1.11a, brauchte aber kein kompatibilitäts modus. das einzigste was du machen solltest deaktiviere die visuellen designs und die Desktopgestalltung wenn du Teamspeak nutzen möchtest. Bei mir ging nämlich TS² nicht wenn diese beiden sachen aktiviert waren. Auch konnte ich das spiel nicht über die Desktopverknüpfung starten sondern muss immer die Diablo2.exe direkt ausführen.


----------



## Dietrich (2. Juli 2008)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> lad dir den neusten patch 1.12a runter dann haste den officiellen NO-CD.
> 
> Übrigens bei mir lief D2 unter Vista Ultimate 64Bit erst mit SP1 und ab version 1.11a, brauchte aber kein kompatibilitäts modus. das einzigste was du machen solltest deaktiviere die visuellen designs und die Desktopgestalltung wenn du Teamspeak nutzen möchtest. Bei mir ging nämlich TS² nicht wenn diese beiden sachen aktiviert waren. Auch konnte ich das spiel nicht über die Desktopverknüpfung starten sondern muss immer die Diablo2.exe direkt ausführen.



Anmerkung:

Wichtig ist nur, das alle .mpq dateien von den CD´s in den D2 Ordner kopiert werden. Da ich es gerade nicht installiert habe, kann ich nicht sagen wieviel es sind. 



MfG


----------



## Siu (2. Juli 2008)

NO-CD-Patch ist aber etwas anderes und nicht erwünscht. Man kann Diablo mit der Info installieren, dass man keine CD mehr einlegen muss. Dann installiert er alles samt Videos und halt keine CD mehr nötig. Ich installier es mal heute Abend, müsste aber so stimmen :X


----------



## Bierzelthocker (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch D2 mal wieder installiert. Übrigens unter Vista, funktioniert alles wunderbar. Aber von einem NOCD Patch hab ich nix mitbekommen. Da ich kein Bock hab ständig CD's einzulegen -> Image erstellen -> Image mounten -> fertig.


----------



## Rungor (8. Juli 2008)

Phyraxos schrieb:


> Durch den relativ neuen offiziellen No-CD Patch auch nicht mehr nötig :=)
> Hab auch Vista, klappt einwandfrei!




wo bekommt man den no cd patch?
also das update bei battlenet ist es nicht da verlangt er bei mir immer noch die cd


----------



## Zephryt (8. Juli 2008)

Einfach mal auf Blizzard.de. gucken oder halt Googlen ^^
Ich spiele übrigens auch auf Vista und es klappt einwandfrei. Installiert, gepatcht und gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (8. Juli 2008)

Zephryt schrieb:


> Einfach mal auf Blizzard.de. gucken oder halt Googlen ^^
> Ich spiele übrigens auch auf Vista und es klappt einwandfrei. Installiert, gepatcht und gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hab zwar jetzt den patch gefunden aber wenn ich ihn installieren will sagt er das brauch ich nicht ich hab schon die version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaniL (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe Vista 64 bit installiert und Habe D2 LoD mit 1.12a installiert!

Ohne die Desktopgestaltung zu deaktivieren hat es bei mir gar nicht erst gestartet....

naja dann läuft alles problemlos für etwa 10 min!

Ich bekomm laufend Fehlermeldungen und Error Boxen auf den Desktop geschmissen und dadurch hat das game nicht einmal meinen Fortschritt gespeichert!

Ich weiß aber nicht was ich falsch mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neogeo2 (27. Juli 2008)

hallo. erstmal.

Leider läuft bei mir Diablo2 + addon nicht richtig unter vista 64 bit. 
Schon so ziemlich alle sachen ausprobiert die ich gefunden habe im netz. 
Einzige was funkt ist die Sache mit den .mpq kopieren. Doch dann kann man nur Einzelplayer bzw im Lan  spielen. Da man nicht mehr ins b-net kommt. Da wird nämlich einen erzählt das man den falschen cd-code hat usw. ! Obwohl , alles Orginal vorhanden und richtig installiert ist.
Ich denke durch das kopieren der .mpq Datien wird das  orginal  Spiel zerstört . Was denn zu der Fehlermeldung beim versionen überprüfen führt.

Wenn ich normal d2 lod starte mit oder ohne Kompimodus ändern und Designs deaktiven. Kommt  immer kurz nach spiel begin folgender fehler : unhandled exception access violation(c0000005)
.

kann mir zufällig wer weiter helfen ,.. würde halt gern wieder ne Runde Diablo spielen.

Dank im voraus,... Andre'


----------



## Pirillo (27. Juli 2008)

get a Mac


----------



## Eno (27. Juli 2008)

Das rennt auch ohne Jeglichen Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Vista 32 und 64 bit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur manchmal leichte Spikes .... liegt Vermutlich an der Speicherverarbeitung


----------



## Pi91 (27. Juli 2008)

neogeo2 schrieb:


> hallo. erstmal.
> 
> Leider läuft bei mir Diablo2 + addon nicht richtig unter vista 64 bit.
> Schon so ziemlich alle sachen ausprobiert die ich gefunden habe im netz.
> ...


Hast du bei der D2 Installation die Komplette Installation ausgewählt und danach die noch fehlenden mpqs kopiert?
Wenn ja, dann leg mal die LoD CD ein, bis der Autoplay kommt, dann klickst du unter spielen auf Upgrade und installierst das mal.
Danach mal schauen, ob die d2xmusic.exe(oder so ähnlich) von der CD auch schon auf der PLatte ist, wenn nciht noch rüberkopieren und es sollte funzen, aso, was ich jetzt total ignoriert hab:
Das rüberkopieren solltest du nur machen, wenn du Patch 1.12a aufgespielt ist, wenn nicht, mach das mal.


----------



## djmayman (27. Juli 2008)

geht mit vista 32 und 64 ohne kompatilität. wenn du es zum ersten mal startest solltest du aero deaktivieren sonst gehts nicht. und bei der verknüpfung als Administrator ausführen wählen


----------



## neogeo2 (27. Juli 2008)

Erstmal Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Doch leider noch keine Besserung.

Meine Schritte sehen/ sahen wie folgt aus! 

- Install d2 ( komplett 1,5gb) 
- Install lod ( komplett 800mb)
- upgrade von multi zu komplett 
dann vor start aero aus auf window klassisch! und Ausführen als admin.

Resultat : Spiel startet! Verbindung ins b-net klappt ( 1.12 patch wird geladen) . Dann Spiel Erstellung , kann mich noch kurz mit meinem Char bewegen ..... Absturz ! 

Versuch 2 
Schritte : 
install d2 ( komplett) 
install lod ( komplett)
upgrade von multi zu komplett
Aero aus! Spiel start ! B-net update auf 1.12! Musik.mpq  datei von cd ins D2 Verzeichnis  kopiert. 

Resultat : Leider immer noch absturz!

Die anderen Versuche waren mit den anderen Dateien ( char.mpq , D2data.mpq, d2sfx.mpq und d2speech.mpq ) kopieren.
Vor und nach 1.12'er patch upgrade! Da kann ich problemlos Einzelplayer spielen! nur ins b-net komm ich halt nicht! Da sagt er mir beim versionen vergleichen , das ich einen falschen Code habe und neu install. solle mit den richtigen keys. Was natürlich Blödsinn ist da ich hier alles orgrinal habe! 

Und was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist das es bei meinem Kumpel einwandfrei funkt , der hat einfach installiert und die Start exe geklickt. Ohne Probleme und das auch mit Vista 64 bit sp1.

Hat irgendwer noch ne Idee, wie ichs doch noch zu laufen bekomme " B- netmäßig" . 

MFG,. andre'


----------



## Grudig (27. Juli 2008)

also ich hab auch diablo 2 und nen pc mit vista drauf
es is halt bei mir immer so dass es 5-10 minuten dauert bis das spiel startet

meine lösung hierfür ist:

task manager aufrufen - prozesse - und dort den prozess "dwm.exe" beenden (manchmal muss er auch 2-3 mal beendet werden) und tada ---> diablo 2 startet ganz normal und kann normal gespielt werden


----------



## Angmar (27. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab bei mir folgendes gemacht und seitdem läuft das Spiel ganz normal und man muss nicht 10 minuten warten bis das Spiel startet....

Habe Windows Vista 64 Ultimate SP1 (englische Version)

Also ihr geht auf Computer. Macht Rechtslick-> Eigenschaften. Anschließend öffnet sich das Fenster wo unter anderem das System Rating steht.

Oben links in der Leiste geht ihr dann auf "Advanced system settings". Müsste bei euch " Erweiterte System Einstellungen" sein. 

Bei dem neuen Fenster geht ihr auf die Taskleiste "Erweitert" dann "Perfomance" ;denke mal bei euch "Leistung" ^^. Dann klickt ihr auf "Einstellungen".

Nun geht ihr auf  "Data Execution Prevention" (Vermeidung von Daten Absturz oder so bei euch"  Dann klickt ihr auf den unteren Punkt. 

Anschließend über "add" (zufügen) dann die Diablo2.exe auswählen und das Spiel sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.


Hat zumindest bei mir funktioniert.


----------



## Wilddevil (27. Juli 2008)

Es geht!

Aber beim Asus Laptop von mein Bro musst man Bei den Optionen glaub "Fernsicht" eisntellen weil die Grafik war Verbuggt^^


----------



## neogeo2 (28. Juli 2008)

Echt super die Idee mit der " Datenausführungsverhinderung " . Hab gleich alles neu ( Komplett ) installiert ( D2+addon) in der Hoffnung das es diesmal klappt.

Doch leider wars das nicht bei mir,....kam ins Game , ca 10sec. später der Rauswurf mit bekannten "unhandled exception access violation" error.

langsam gebe ich die Hoffnung auf! Das es fehlerfrei bei mir laufen tut,...

Noch wer ne Idee,.. was man noch probieren könnte?


----------



## FragL (28. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem auch 'ne Weile lang. Nach ziemlich viel rumsurfen hab ich dann gelesen, dass Diablo II ursprünglich unter Vista unspielbar war und es erst nach verschiedenen Patches möglich war, es zu starten. Als ich mein System dann komplett durchgepatched hab lief es im Win98 Kompatibilitätsmodus und mit deaktiviertem Aero einwandfrei. Evtl solltest du, falls du Dirext X10 hast auch einfach mal Direct X9 dazu installieren (keine Angst, 10 bleibt immer noch erhalten).


----------



## Rigi (28. Juli 2008)

das kann doch gar nicht sein, dass unter ein paar Vistasystemen das spiel ohne irgendeinen Extreaklick laufen und bei anderen wiederrum er so rumzickt.
Ich gehör zu den Glücklichen, die keinen Stress haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Juli 2008)

Mal kurz etwas anderes als Diablo 2 und Vista: Hier schrieb einer, dass der aktuelle Patch 1.12 (glaube ich) die CD überflüssig machen soll. Dem ist bei mir definitiv nicht so; wenn ich versuche das Game ohne CD zu starten, werde ich umgehend aufgefordert, die CD einzulegen. ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwie schon merkwürdig ... 
Ach ja: Ich spiele im closed b-net
MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angmar (28. Juli 2008)

neogeo2 schrieb:


> Echt super die Idee mit der " Datenausführungsverhinderung " . Hab gleich alles neu ( Komplett ) installiert ( D2+addon) in der Hoffnung das es diesmal klappt.
> 
> Doch leider wars das nicht bei mir,....kam ins Game , ca 10sec. später der Rauswurf mit bekannten "unhandled exception access violation" error.
> 
> ...




Hm Schade dass es bei dir nicht geklappt hat. Ich hab das schon bei mehreren Programmen so gemacht, die einfach nicht starten wollten.
Hast du denn die LoD.exe eingefügt oder nur die Verknüpfung? Ansonsten versuch erstmal den neuesten Patch zu installieren und versuch dann nochmal das mit der Datenverhinderung. 

Wie gesagt habe ich das Spiel nur so bei mir zum laufen gebracht. Ich meine aber, dass ich auch davor auf 1.12 gepatcht habe.

Lg
Angmar


----------



## Garafdîr (28. Juli 2008)

Habe auch Vista, D2 und Erweiterung installiert. Das Hauptspiel läuft aber die Erweiterung nicht. Jedes mal wenn ich das Spiel Starten möchte, Startet mein Rechner nur das Hauptspiel. Was kann ich machen das die Erweiterung läuft?


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Also bei meinen Kumpel läuft es, dieser hat es sich aber beim Blizzard Shop (mithilfe der CD Keys) runtergeladen.

Ich hab mich etwas erkundigt. Irgendwie scheint nicht nur Vista schuld zu sein wenn Diablo 2 nicht läuft, auch an der Grafikkarte kann es liegen. (manche mag D2 irgendwie nicht)
Es gibt viele verschiedene Fehlermeldungen und irgendwie kaum richtige Lösungen.

Wenigstens läuft D2 problemlos auf dem neuen Mac OS Leopard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also manchmal tun die Vista User mir leid. Ich würde erstmal bei XP bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Tünnemann72

Ja, bei mir geht es ohne CD auch nicht. Ob ich D2 unter Mac OS Leopard spiele, oder über BootCamp im Windows XP... immer brauche ich eine CD.

Warcraft 3 hat ja auch so einen Patch bekommen, wo keine CD mehr benötigt wird. Da geht es aber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell hast du nur die kleine oder mittlere Installation durchgeführt? Ich habe auch nur die mittlere genommen damit ich schneller mit mein Kumpel zocken konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal die große Installation nehmen falls du es nicht schon getan hast, denke dann geht es.


----------



## Kofineas (28. Juli 2008)

ich habe es installiert..nix geändert und es klappte...wohl gemerkt vista x64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> @Tünnemann72
> 
> Ja, bei mir geht es ohne CD auch nicht. Ob ich D2 unter Mac OS Leopard spiele, oder über BootCamp im Windows XP... immer brauche ich eine CD.
> 
> ...




Da müsste ich mal schauen, welche Installation ich genommen habe - normalerweise wähle ich immer die grösste - aber wirklich sicher bin ich mir im Moment nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danke für den Hinweis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Muss ich heute abend mal schauen, da zur Zeit auf der Arbeit .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nivosa (28. Juli 2008)

Um ohne CD zocken zu können muss man bei:

D2 Classic: D2Music.mpq

oder wenn man LOD besitzt nur die: D2xMusic.mpq

in das Diablo Verzeichnis kopieren. Natürlich muss man eine Vollinstallation vorher machen.
Und natürlich Patch 1.12 installiert haben.

Ansonsten läuft bei mir D2 Lod prima unter Vista 64bit SP1, ohne Komp usw. einfach durch die .exe oder .lnk


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Juli 2008)

Nivosa schrieb:


> Um ohne CD zocken zu können muss man bei:
> 
> 
> oder wenn man LOD besitzt nur die: D2xMusic.mpq



Bestens, genau das habe ich gemacht und voila, es läuft ohne die lästige CD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiamProd (3. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:


Ich nutze (leider) auch für mein Asus Laptop Vista, hab es aber geschafft "Diablo II" zum laufen zu bringen - mit dem aktuellen patch >D2Patch_112a<

Nun hab ich vor das Expasnionpack "Lord of Destruction" auf zu spielen, nachdem ich die orginal Diablo II GAME DISK wieder durch die LOD DISK 1 austasuchen soll ( Installationsprozess ist schon bei 53%), erkennt Vista die CD anscheinend nicht mehr und will stur die installation nicht fort setzen.

Ich habe das mehrmals mit unterschiedlichen Verkaufsversionen von Diablo II LOD versucht, aber kein Erfolg, hat jemand vieleicht ne Idee was man tun kann?


Nebenbei gesagt, der support von Blizz läst einen wirklich im Regen stehen:
_______________________________________________________________

Meine Mail an den support: Antwort vom Blizzard Support


_Auf meinem System befindet sich bereits eine Diablo II Version mit dem aktuellsten Patch (D2Patch_112a),nun hatte ich vor das Expansionpack Diablo II - Lord of Destruciton hinzu zu fügen.
Die Installation verläuft reibungsfrei, nach dem ich erneut aufgefordert werde: "Bitte legen sie die CD mit der Aufschrifft ^Diablo II - Lord of Destrucion Disc 1 ein^ scheint diese Disc nicht mehr als Original zu erkennen sein.
Auch mehrmaliges starten und einlegen der CD ändert nichts.

Im Anhang schicke ich ihnen einen Screenshot mit der Fehlermeldung, eine dxdiag.txt und eine MSino.txt Datei.

_[snapback]Antwort vom Blizzard Support:[/snapback]

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr damit verbundenes Interesse an unseren Klassikern. 

Wir können keinen offiziellen Support für Diablo II unter Windows Vista geben, dennoch ist es möglich Diablo II auf Windows Vista zu installieren und zu spielen. 

Zuallererst müssen wir sicherstellen, dass Diablo 2 vollständig von dem System entfernt wurde. Vor der Deinstallation sollten Sie Ihre Single-Player-Dateien sichern, die Sie im Verzeichnis \Diablo II\Save auf Ihrer Festplatte finden. Diese heißen so wie Ihr Charakter im Spiel. Kopieren sie diese Dateien in ein anderes Verzeichnis oder auf eine Diskette, so dass Sie nach der Neuinstallation des Spiels wieder darauf zurückgreifen können. Sofern möglich, deinstallieren Sie das Spiel nach Möglichkeit über den Punkt Software in der Systemsteuerung. Löschen Sie anschließend das Installationsverzeichnis von Ihrer Festplatte. 

Nachdem Sie das Spiel mit den CDs installiert haben, laden Sie sich bitte gleich (ohne das Spiel vorher gestartet zu haben) den neuesten Diablo II Patch herunter: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=22757 .

Nachdem Sie den jeweiligen Patch heruntergeladen haben, führen Sie ihn einfach aus.

Wenn Ihr Spiel auf dem neuesten Stand ist, können etwaig erscheinende Fehlermeldungen (z.B. "für dieses Programm sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme bekannt") ignorieren. Diese Meldung können Sie für die Zukunft beim Starten ausblenden, indem Sie die Option "Diese Meldung nicht noch mal anzeigen" aktivieren.

Sollte weiterhin Probleme beim Spielen (Abstürze oder Grafikfehler) auftreten, dann aktivieren Sie für das Spiel den Kompatibilitätsmodus.
- Klicken Sie hierzu mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Spielsymbol von Diablo II auf Ihrem Desktop und wählen Sie „Eigenschaften" aus.
- Klicken Sie nun auf den Reiter "Kompatibilität" und wählen Sie den Kompatibilitätsmodus "Windows 2000" aus.

Gehen Sie bitte außerdem sicher, dass Sie die aktuellen Treiber für die Hardware installiert haben, da Windows Vista noch ein relativ neues Betriebssystem ist. Wie Sie die verwendete Hardware ausfindig machen können, erfahren Sie hier: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19398 .

Eine Liste der meist genutzten Hardware mit Link zum Download aktueller Treiber können Sie hier finden: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19394 .


Sollten weitere Fragen auftauchen, wenden Sie sich bitte wieder an uns.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Blizzard Entertainment Europe


----------



## Zhumira (3. März 2010)

LoD installiern, aktuellen Patch drauf, Aero ausschalten und zum klassischen Design wechseln (Sidebar danach aus Stylegründen abschalten - ja der graue Hintergrund was eigtl transparent is nervt TOTAL >.<) dann läuft alles mit sämtlichen Parametern über Verknüpfungen unter Vista.. ohne irgendwas von CD rüberkopiern, No-CD-Crack oder irgendnem geblubber.. 

Edit: CD-Part rausgenommen - Wurd schonma erklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Granger12 (29. April 2011)

also leute.. ich weiß nicht ob ihr das schonmal hier durchgenommen habt... jedesmal wenn ich diabl2 unter vista intsalliere, und nach der installation starten will, fragt er mich immer ob die lod cd eingelehgt ist? 
die cd ist drin und auch eine orginal cd. 
hab auch schon als administrator installiert.. trotzdem das selbe ergebniss...


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. April 2011)

Lad dir den letzten Patch manuell runter und installier den, danach sollte das Problem nicht mehr existieren.


----------

